# !987 Multi help



## EXTREME01 (Sep 18, 2006)

My friend bought an '87 Multi(named that here in Canada) from a friend. I would like to know some info on the system of it, and hopefully something about the alternator. How long do they normally last? I need to find one, is it true that you could use one from another Nissan if the specifications are the same?? Any help on this matter would be appriciated. Right now it's just sitting in the driveway not being able to go anywhere due to the stupid alternator. 

Thank-you 

Ted


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

I see this is an old post, I've owned an '87 now for 12-1/2 years and was able to get a rebuilt unit once from Canadian Tire and another time from a local (in stock for $100 can). In my experience with this vehicle I find it heavy on the alternator especially when A/C is running. Be forewarned, the starter is hell to replace on this wagon!


----------

